

How To Put On A Nerd Conference - shanedanger
http://www.televisionsky.org/2010/05/how-to-put-on-a-nerd-conference/
I drew this at TechCrunch Disrupt today....
======
jf
It seems that there are people who are able to follow this model and make
money by throwing "Nerd Conferences".

In my mind, the key differentiator between mediocre events and great events is
who the target audience for the event is:

    
    
      - A great even is designed for the benefit of the audience.
      - Mediocre events are designed for the benefit of the sponsors or the organizers.

~~~
shanedanger
fantastic point. i've been to both, and the difference is quite clear

------
chaosmachine
While hanging around with all those nerds, be sure to ask them about the
difference between jpeg and png.

~~~
shanedanger
I think the difference in this case is around 40kb, haha.

~~~
chaosmachine
Well, the main difference is you won't end up with blurry text and artifacts.

<http://imgur.com/GkCbP.png>

~~~
shanedanger
holy smokes, chaosmachine, you just changed my world! (not being snarky
either, I seriously never knew that in all my days of amateur photodoodling)

~~~
Scriptor
A very general rule I learned is that png's are best for images with large
areas of the same color (screenshots, logos, text) while jpegs are best for
images with lots of color variation (real-life pictures, for example).

~~~
kpreid
PNGs are good at compressing gradients too, I hear.

------
brianwillis
Is it wrong that I've been to these sort of conferences and actually enjoyed
myself?

Webstock (<http://www.webstock.org.nz/>) in particular is great if you're ever
in my part of the world. Great signal-to-noise ratio, fantastic speakers, very
little of the standard tech conference douche baggery ("10 tips to monetize
your blog"; any panel comprised of commentators rather than people who make
stuff; etc.) and an upbeat sort of atmosphere that's difficult to articulate.

~~~
shanedanger
Makes me wish I lived in New Zealand... :)

------
CapitalistCartr
The JPG is still there: [http://www.televisionsky.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/05/nerd...](http://www.televisionsky.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/05/nerdcon.jpg)

------
manish
and name it web 3.1415926535897932384626433832795 conference

